# osprey hydration pack leaks



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

my osprey pack has a hard plastic back to support the hydration bladder stand up.

however the water leaks come from the valve attached to the bottom end of the hose.

does anyone have leaking osprey pack?


----------



## RyderRider (May 18, 2020)

Picard said:


> my osprey pack has a hard plastic back to support the hydration bladder stand up.
> 
> however the water leaks come from the valve attached to the bottom end of the hose.
> 
> does anyone have leaking osprey pack?


Mine leaks from the bite valve. I've had it about a year, (Osprey Raptor 14). I think it has always leaked. I have had a couple other Camelbaks years ago and never had much of a problem. I have to say, between the two, I am not impressed with the Osprey's bladder system. The pack itself is just fine, no real complaints. For me, it's a lot of little things that get on my nerves. I am not a fan of having to fill it. The Camelbaks are just easier.


----------



## natas1321 (Nov 4, 2017)

I have had 2-3 of their packs over the years with no issues, maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

go get it replaced

*Osprey will repair any damage or defect for any reason free of charge - whether it was purchased in 1974 or yesterday. If we are unable to perform a functional repair on your pack, we will happily replace it. We proudly stand behind this guarantee, so much so that it bears the signature of company founder and head designer, Mike Pfotenhauer.*


----------

